# Flywheel came off need help



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

What up mimb im new here well heres my story i was riding around my 06 brute force 750 has 134hr 980mi im the original owner so i no thats the correct hrs back to what happend whiles im riding i hear a rattleing/vibiration whiles ridding at idle it just sounds like a light valve tick so thought it was my chains were stretched so whiles im taking out the left engine side cover i pull out the cover an the FLYWHEEL COMES OUT with the stator im pretty sure i was supose to use a flywheel puller to take it out but it just came right off with the cover checked my chains they seem fine tensioners at half way valves were adjusted right at 100hrs took the valve cover off everything seems fine also drained my oil to check for shaveings none whats so ever also it still has full power bike is stock with custom 2" snorkel and stock exhuast mod stock jetting. i dont no what the problem is any help would be helpful thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just put it back on and torque it to spec. Lucky the stator wasn't damaged. Where is the retainer bolt?


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea stator looks good might sound stupid but what is the retaner bolt ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

#9 in this pic..supposed to be torqued to 94 ftlbs


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh that bolt it was still intact good used a impact gun to get it off just when i took the side cover out the flywheel came out with it


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm surprised it still ran. Was the key or keyway messed up at all? Usually when the flywheel loosens up it shears the key and she shuts down.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Get us a pic.


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea the key way is still good do u guys think it was the flywheel makeing the tick noise at idle an rattle when i rev it up ? An ill get a pic in a couple when im home thanks for the help so far


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So, you are saying as you pulled the cover with the stator...the flywheel came with it and you didn't use a puller to get it off...And the end bolt was torqued. Well, that flywheel should have been as hard to get off as the primary clutch and would have required the puller. The fact that it didn't worries me. Better look close for a crack on the hub....something...some reason it didn't wedge-up.


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> So, you are saying as you pulled the cover with the stator...the flywheel came with it and you didn't use a puller to get it off...And the end bolt was torqued. Well, that flywheel should have been as hard to get off as the primary clutch and would have required the puller. The fact that it didn't worries me. Better look close for a crack on the hub....something...some reason it didn't wedge-up.


Yea exactly what im saying opened it up to check the chains an thats what i get the magnet on the stator holding the flywheel can that be why it was making the tick/vibiration ? An when u say hub are u talking about the flywheel or the end of the crank were the flywheel wedges up on


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brutekidd said:


> Yea exactly what im saying opened it up to check the chains an thats what i get the magnet on the stator holding the flywheel can that be why it was making the tick/vibiration ? An when u say hub are u talking about the flywheel or the end of the crank were the flywheel wedges up on


The part of the flywheel that makes contact with the crank. Brr...that's just F'n wrong man. Put the key back in and slide the flywheel back over the crank and see if there is any play in the keyway. That..was probably at least part of the ticking. Looks like too on the back side the oneway was making some contact with it too. I think you may have to get another flywheel...lets hope the crank is OK.


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.zamzar.com/getFiles.php?...9bfab3255&targetID=pmVo4ovEokmjaZ3aE0P2tw_I_I

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------

Thats the video of the flywheel on the crank has slight play is that normal ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't view video. but it should wedge before it gets to the end and have no play.


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> Can't view video. but it should wedge before it gets to the end and have no play.


uploaded on youtube should be able to see it now so if it has play u think its from the flywheel or the crank worn out were it wedges. the crank doesn't show no signs of wear or even the flywheel.

bruteforce flywheel - YouTube


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brutekidd said:


> uploaded on youtube should be able to see it now so if it has play u think its from the flywheel or the crank worn out were it wedges. the crank doesn't show no signs of wear or even the flywheel.
> 
> bruteforce flywheel - YouTube


That's play on the key...not bad but says its been loose.


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

So should i buy a new key or should i put everything back tourqe it down an take it back off an see if the flywheel stays on the crank ?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd buy another flywheel and a key,and then try it. Check on this site,other brute sites and ebay. If you have the proper key in the keyway,and slid on the flywheel with a little persuasion,I'd think there should be no play. But I have never had one apart.


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

dman66 said:


> I'd buy another flywheel and a key,and then try it. Check on this site,other brute sites and ebay. If you have the proper key in the keyway,and slid on the flywheel with a little persuasion,I'd think there should be no play. But I have never had one apart.


Yea might have to do that was gunna buy a new one today but then saw the price at 330 ill just wait till i see a good used one for a good price lol


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Always stuff on ebay. Kawasaki Brute Force 650 750 2007 Flywheel Starter Clutch Fly One Way Wheel | eBay 
For the key,just order from one of the part vendors.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, the fact that the bolt was torques and the flywheel came off without a puller tells me there is a problem. So, If I couldn't see that someone put something in wrong where it couldn't put the proper pressure on the flywheel, then I would have to assume the flywheel's hub had stretched or cracked and would replace it.


----------



## Brutekidd (Jan 4, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> Well, the fact that the bolt was torques and the flywheel came off without a puller tells me there is a problem. So, If I couldn't see that someone put something in wrong where it couldn't put the proper pressure on the flywheel, then I would have to assume the flywheel's hub had stretched or cracked and would replace it.


Alright thanks again man i just ordered one off ebay should be here friday hopefully that would be my problem order a new key way too


----------



## onebad420a (Oct 24, 2010)

well i know this is an old thread but in the pics i dont see the bearing which if this bearing is missing the pulley will back off seen it before is why i know lol


----------

